# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ****((كل ما يخص ليلة الحنة))****

## سنـــدس

*


****(((ليلة الحنـــــــــــاء)))****



- ليلة الحناء من الليالي الجميله التي تبقى خالدة في ذهن العروس وتبقى له ذكرياتها الرائعه وهذه العاده رغم قدمها إلا انها ما زالت مستمرة الى عصرنا هذا مع اختلاف بسيط بسبب التطور مع ملاحظة أن بعض العادات قد تزيد من مدينة لأخرى أو من دولة لأخرى . 




- و فيها تلبس العروس فستان أخضر أو أي لون ثاني ويغطى وجهها وعندما يرينها بالفستان ينشدن
- هناك بعض الفساتين التى تلبسها العروس في ليلة الحناء و بعضهم يلبسون ملابس هندية و اكسوارات هندية و الناس أذواق .





***إليكم بعض الفساتين ***































- تحنى العروس عادة في بيت اهلها قبل زفافها بيومين في جلسة عائلية تضم القريبات وبعض الصديقات القريبات من العائلة والجارات وتقوم الداية (يطلق هذا الاسم على المرأة التي تقوم بعملية رسم ووضع الحناء للعروس) أو إحدى قريبات العروس بعجن الحناء بماء الورد وماء واللقاح ويكون الفتيات في اناشيدهن ويرددن ويغنون .





***إليكم بعض رسومات الحنة***



































































































































































***أرجو أن يكون الموضوع قد نال إعجابكم***
***تحياتى للجميع***

*

----------


## ندى الايام

_حلوين اوى يا سندس
وعقبال  ما نفرح بيكى حببتى_

----------


## سنـــدس

> _حلوين اوى يا سندس
> وعقبال  ما نفرح بيكى حببتى_


*
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى نورتينى
وسعيدة بمرورك الجميل
وعقبال ليلة حنتك بس أبقى أعزمينى
تحياتى*

----------

